# [CLOSED DUE TO INACTIVITY] Lily is Crafting a Tiny Library!! PLEASE JOIN QUEUE AND COMMENT!



## Cinnamom (Apr 25, 2020)

Lily is crafting a tiny library!! While there is no entry fee, any tips, furniture, and clothing would be much appreciated as Dango Island is in its decorating stage!! Donations are not necessary, though! If you do plan to donate, please reference my wishlist: https://villagerdb.com/user/cinnamom/list/wishlist. Anything is much appreciated!! PLEASE leave items by airport or outside Lily's home.

Please sign up with this link and comment below if you are coming:

NEW LINK: https://turnip.exchange/island/8c3b990f

She is in the third row of houses and is the last house there. PLEASE reference your map!! I will be in her home to ensure that she keeps crafting.

Welcome to Dango Island!


----------



## Elpz20 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello! I’d like to visit


----------



## daisyy (Apr 25, 2020)

hi! i'll be coming over shortly! ty for hosting!


----------



## Kyu (Apr 25, 2020)

I joined the queue!


----------



## Madrox6 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hey there! I'd like to stop by too, when there's room


----------



## Elpz20 (Apr 25, 2020)

Elpz20 said:


> Hello! I’d like to visit


I wrote my name in the queue. Do I need to do anything else?


----------



## Hesper (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! I'd like to visit! Ty for hosting c:


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 25, 2020)

Elpz20 said:


> I wrote my name in the queue. Do I need to do anything else?


Nope, you're good!!


----------



## Hesper (Apr 25, 2020)

Also, where do you want tips left? At the airport, outside her house?


----------



## Griffon (Apr 25, 2020)

I signed up in queue. I'll bring some extra DIY by?


----------



## Lavaliers (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to visit


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 25, 2020)

Hesper said:


> Also, where do you want tips left? At the airport, outside her house?


It's listed in the post! Both locations are fine!


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 25, 2020)

Joined the queue! Thank you for hosting! ^-^


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 25, 2020)

Griffon said:


> I signed up in queue. I'll bring some extra DIY by?


Sure!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Hesper (Apr 25, 2020)

I got booted from the queue and now it's telling me the link is an invalid island, so I guess I won't be coming by. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Griffon (Apr 25, 2020)

Uhh I got into the queue and it was like 'here's the dodo' but then the page said 'invisible island'


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 25, 2020)

UPDATE: It seems that the queue was suddenly torn down. I tried making a new island but it will not let me. If you are still interested in coming, please comment below and I will send the dodo code.


----------



## Lavaliers (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! I'm still interested in visiting


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 25, 2020)

If I find a way to be able to set up turnip exchange, I will include a new link.


----------



## Hesper (Apr 25, 2020)

I'd still be interested!


----------



## Elpz20 (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! I would still like to come over


----------



## islandpineapple (Apr 25, 2020)

interested! love to join


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 25, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 25, 2020)

THIS IS THE NEW LINK: https://turnip.exchange/island/8c3b990f

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

Thank you for your patience, everyone!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

Due to high demand, I have upped the number of visitors to four!! Hoping to get the DIY to as many of you as I can! ^-^

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

Queue is pretty empty if anyone wants to join!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

bump!


----------

